# كنيسة تقربنا....عالم يتعبنا.... عناية تسندنا



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2009)

+ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏تقربنا‏ :-‏​ 
‏فسأله‏ ‏تلاميذه‏ ‏قائلين‏ ‏يا‏ ‏معلم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أخطأ‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏أم‏ ‏أبواه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏ولد‏ ‏أعمي‏ ‏أجاب‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏لا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏أخطأ‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏أبواه‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏لتظهر‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏الله‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أعمل‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أرسلني‏ ‏ما‏ ‏دام‏ ‏نهار‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏ليل‏ ‏حين‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يستطيع‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعمل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏دمت‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏فأنا‏ ‏نور‏ ‏العالم‏ '‏يو‏5: 2-5 ‏
هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏دور‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏الفعال‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تسأل‏ ‏الله‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏خاطيء‏ ‏أعمت‏ ‏الخطية‏ ‏عينيه‏ ‏وجعلته‏ ‏يتخبط‏ ‏في‏ ‏دياجير‏ ‏الظلام‏ ‏بعيدا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏النور‏ ‏الحقيقي‏ ‏ومعرفة‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏الخلاص‏ ‏لينظر‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏اليه‏ ‏بعين‏ ‏التحنن‏ ‏ويمد‏ ‏يد‏ ‏العون‏ ‏والمساعدة‏ ‏له‏ ‏فهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مخلصها‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏الرسول‏ ' ‏و‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الثقة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏عنده‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏إن‏ ‏طلبنا‏ ‏شيئا‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏مشيئته‏ ‏يسمع‏ ‏لنا‏ ' 1‏يو‏5: 14 ‏فالكنيسة‏ ‏بصلواتها‏ ‏وقديسيها‏ ‏وأسرارها‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏توصلنا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مائدة‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏الالهي‏ ‏وتقربنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏سلوام‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ترمز‏ ‏الي‏ ‏سر‏ ‏المعمودية‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏به‏ ‏تستنير‏ ‏حياتنا‏ ‏ونخلع‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏عديم‏ ‏البصر‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏الكتاب‏' ‏إذ‏ ‏خلعتم‏ ‏الانسان‏ ‏العتيق‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أعماله‏ ‏و‏ ‏لبستم‏ ‏الجديد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يتجدد‏ ‏للمعرفة‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏خالقه‏ ' ‏كو‏3: 9-10 .‏​ 



‏+ ‏وعالم‏ ‏يتعبنا‏ :-‏​ 
‏' ‏فدعوا‏ ‏ثانية‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أعمي‏ ‏و‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏له‏ ‏أعط‏ ‏مجدا‏ ‏لله‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏نعلم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏خاطئ‏ ... ‏فشتموه‏ ‏و‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏تلميذ‏ ‏ذاك‏ ‏وأما‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏فأننا‏ ‏تلاميذ‏ ‏موسي‏ ... ‏أجابوا‏ ‏و‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏له‏ ‏في‏ ‏الخطايا‏ ‏ولدت‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏بجملتك‏ ‏وأنت‏ ‏تعلمنا‏ ‏فأخرجوه‏ ‏خارجا‏ ' ‏يو‏9 : 34-24 ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏حال‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لايفرح‏ ‏لأجل‏ ‏عطية‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏رئيسه‏ ‏الشيطان‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏بالمرصاد‏ ‏متربصا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يفقدنا‏ ‏النور‏ ‏لنعيش‏ ‏في‏ ‏ظلمة‏ ‏الفكر‏ ‏والإيمان‏ ‏فتارة‏ ‏يضللنا‏ ‏وأخري‏ ‏يفصلنا‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏النهاية‏ ‏يطردنا‏ ‏ويهملنا‏ ‏خارجا‏ ‏لذلك‏ ‏يحذرنا‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ماهو‏ ‏للعالم‏ ‏معلما‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏كيفية‏ ‏السلوك‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏النور‏ ‏قائلا‏ :' ‏فأميتوا‏ ‏أعضاءكم‏ ‏التي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏النجاسة‏ ‏الهوي‏ ‏الشهوة‏ ‏الردية‏ ‏الطمع‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏الأوثان‏ ‏الأمور‏ ‏التي‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجلها‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏غضب‏ ‏الله‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أبناء‏ ‏المعصية‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏أنتم‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏سلكتم‏ ‏قبلا‏ ‏حين‏ ‏كنتم‏ ‏تعيشون‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏وأما‏ ‏الأن‏ ‏فاطرحوا‏ ‏عنكم‏ ‏أنتم‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏الكل‏ ‏الغضب‏ ‏السخط‏ ‏الخبث‏ ‏التجديف‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏القبيح‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفواهكم‏ '‏كو‏3: 5-8 ‏حقا‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏يتعبنا‏ ‏لأننا‏ ‏أصبحنا‏ ‏أولاد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بالمعمودية‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏الكتاب‏' ‏نعلم‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏ ‏والعالم‏ ‏كله‏ ‏قد‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشرير‏' 1‏يو‏5: 19 ‏لذلك‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لاتحبوا‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏الأشياء‏ ‏التي‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏.‏​ 




‏+ ‏وعناية‏ ‏تسندنا‏ :-‏
‏' ‏فسمع‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏أخرجوه‏ ‏خارجا‏ ‏فوجده‏ ‏و‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏ ‏أتؤمن‏ ‏بابن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أجاب‏ ‏ذاك‏ ‏و‏ ‏قال‏ ‏من‏ ‏هو‏ ‏يا‏ ‏سيد‏ ‏لأؤمن‏ ‏به‏ ‏فقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏قد‏ ‏رأيته‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏معك‏ ‏هو‏ ‏هو‏ ‏فقال‏ ‏أؤمن‏ ‏يا‏ ‏سيد‏ ‏وسجد‏ ‏له‏ ‏فقال‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏لدينونة‏ ‏أتيت‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏الي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يبصر‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يبصرون‏ ‏و‏ ‏يعمي‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يبصرون‏' ‏يو‏9 : 35-39 ‏عزيزي‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏تقترب‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏وتصمد‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏حيل‏ ‏الشيطان‏ ‏مجاهدا‏ ‏تأكد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العناية‏ ‏الإلهية‏ ‏تسندك‏ ‏فحينما‏ ‏طردوا‏ ‏الأعمي‏ ‏خارجا‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏شفي‏ ‏بيد‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏وشدد‏ ‏إيمانه‏ ‏وأدخله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حظيرة‏ ‏خرافه‏ ‏ليحظي‏ ‏برعايته‏ ‏ويرتشف‏ ‏من‏ ‏نبع‏ ‏حبه‏ ‏الفياض‏ ‏فهو‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏سند‏ ‏إيليا‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏أنبياء‏ ‏البعل‏ ‏وسد‏ ‏أفواه‏ ‏الأسود‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏دانيال‏ ‏وأطفأ‏ ‏لهيب‏ ‏النار‏ ‏للثلاثة‏ ‏فتية‏ ‏ووقف‏ ‏مع‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أنطونيوس‏ ‏ومقاريوس‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الشياطين‏ ‏وسند‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏ويسندها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحاضر‏ ‏والمستقبل‏.. ‏تأكد‏ ‏يا‏ ‏عزيزي‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏الراعي‏ ‏الصالح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يبذل‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الخراف‏ ‏فيسندها‏ ‏في‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏الضيق‏ ‏كما‏ ‏قال‏ ' ‏ادعني‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الضيق‏ ‏أنقذك‏ ‏فتمجدني‏' ‏مز‏50: 15 ‏وعندما‏ ‏اختبره‏ ‏المرنم‏ ‏قال‏' ‏أصابوني‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏بليتي‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏سندي‏' ‏مز‏18:18 ‏نعم‏ ‏يسندنا‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يتخلي‏ ‏عنا‏ ‏فهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏محور‏ ‏قراءات‏ ‏آحاد‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏وإلي‏ ‏اللقاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏عظة‏ ‏الأحد‏ ‏المقبل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏نهاية‏ ‏مشوار‏ ‏وهتاف‏ ‏حار‏ ‏ومملكة‏ ‏الانتصار‏.‏​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا قمرتي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا بنت العدرا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## zezza (5 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع اختى يسوع يبارك حياتك 
و ما اجمل دور الكنيسة فهى السما التانية على الارض و فيها بننسى كل همومنا فى حضرة الرب الاله


----------



## ICE IDG (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال
شكرا جداا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا يا قمرتي على الموضوع الرائع



مييييرسى ليكى يا قمرتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع رائع اختى يسوع يبارك حياتك
> و ما اجمل دور الكنيسة فهى السما التانية على الارض و فيها بننسى كل همومنا فى حضرة الرب الاله



ميرسى يا زيزا يا جميلة 
نورتى الموضوع بمشاركتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال
> شكرا جداا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



مييييييييييرسى كتير ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

